# i need snowboarding in my life



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Timberline in Oregon runs summer hours on their glacier from 7ish a.m. - 1:30 p.m.

PM or allow snowolf to give you more info.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Mt Hood!! I spent 2200, but I'm going to windells for a week. so I imagine if you weren't going to camp you could prolly price it out cheaper, and ride at timberline?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

dude, its pretty much a winter sport. even with south america, NZ, hood and blackcomb the airfare alone is around 1k (out of my area anyway)

do what i do and pick up a summer sport, like drinking.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

T.J. said:


> do what i do and pick up a summer sport, like drinking.


that's what i was forced to do


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Try some ulitimate frisbee thats the way to go but you gotta play at night with one of the light up Flashflight frisbees nothing like a little frisbee till 3am.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Gustov said:


> that's what i was forced to do


man i already drink too much haha


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> Try some ulitimate frisbee thats the way to go but you gotta play at night with one of the light up Flashflight frisbees nothing like a little frisbee till 3am.


ultimate frisbee? cmon man youre killing me. i love that your profile says "too far to go to the big mountains" though haha. i live in DE so im in the same boat


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-location-reviews/5408-mount-hood-oregon-trip.html

here is the link to my trip to timberline in May. The place looks like it should be a blast in summer. You could always give it a shot if you're that desperate for snow.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-location-reviews/5408-mount-hood-oregon-trip.html
> 
> here is the link to my trip to timberline in May. The place looks like it should be a blast in summer. You could always give it a shot if you're that desperate for snow.


oh my god...those pictures are awesome dude. i am so jealous. also have you ever ridden in utah? i just noticed you mentioned how nice salt lake city looked so im guessing you havent?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

packthe9 said:


> oh my god...those pictures are awesome dude. i am so jealous. also have you ever ridden in utah? i just noticed you mentioned how nice salt lake city looked so im guessing you havent?


Nope, I am hoping in making out there next season for my first trip. We will see if I can make it happen, yes the pictures came out very nice.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> Nope, I am hoping in making out there next season for my first trip. We will see if I can make it happen, yes the pictures came out very nice.


well not to diminish your trip to mt. hood in any way (like i said pics are awesome) but utah is amazing. i highly recommend it. i rode there this past season for the first time and it was just incredible. conditions were just ridiculous. so much fresh snow i didnt even know what to do with myself. ill have to post some pics.


----------



## saturday22 (Apr 16, 2008)

T.J. said:


> do what i do and pick up a summer sport, like drinking.


drinkings a summer sport? i do it year round..

i'm having trouble dealing with summer without snowboarding as well. i've been trying to put my mind on other things, like skateboarding, surfing, and paintball. but the snow is alwaays in the back of my mind..


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

timberline looks pretty sweet but i wish i lived closer. id have to spend a decent bit getting out there during the summer and i dont know if id want to spend that much not even knowing what kind of conditions id get. i suppose maybe ill just have to start saving my pennies and spring for a trip to the andes in a year or two....still, thanks for the pics of mt. hood it still looks like an awesome place to ride


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

packthe9 said:


> well not to diminish your trip to mt. hood in any way (like i said pics are awesome) but utah is amazing. i highly recommend it. i rode there this past season for the first time and it was just incredible. conditions were just ridiculous. so much fresh snow i didnt even know what to do with myself. ill have to post some pics.


I know Utah is amazing, but my trip was late season and hood got over 800 of snow this season, so it was a better call than Utah. But I do plan to hit snowbird and other resorts next season.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Summer riding ta Timberline is awesome.



ok, I *clearly* need to move.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

sedition said:


> ok, I *clearly* need to move.


And I believe that's on a average snow year, imagine this one with 800" inches plus of snow . But the thing about timberline is that their terrain is on the mellow side. I would of loved to explore Meadows or Ski bowl to some steeps. Oh well maybe next year, depending on the economy :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Ive picked up a pretty sweet off season sport...I call it hospitaling...you pretty much go and get different surgeries throughout the off season....I'm on #5 for this year woot woot!:laugh:


----------

